# A story of the blessings of a faithful minister



## Gforce9 (Dec 31, 2012)

My family and I moved from an E Free congregation to Westminster OPC in northern Illinois several months back. Westminster had just called a younger man from the east coast to minister, Robert Tarullo. We have been richly blessed by that ministry and by his family. I walk away exhausted every week from coming into the presence of our God; in worship, confession, exhortation, and assurance. It is good to be under a faithful minister!
Pastor Tarullo took his family on an earlier planned visit back to their home in Sandy Hook and have been there this week. I'm sure it has been trying for his family. In his absence, Westminster was privileged to have Dr. Alan Strange preach in the morning and evening services yesterday. He masterfully exegeted Matthew 2 and Luke 2, respectively. His knowledge of the Scriptures was matched with his enthusiasm for the things of God. It was glorious!
Thank God for both men for being faithful ministers of God and His word!


----------



## TylerRay (Dec 31, 2012)

Praise the Lord!


----------



## Randy in Tulsa (Dec 31, 2012)

What a great post. My family and I have had similar experiences in the last two years. For over a year, OPC Pastors Joe Auksela (from Westminster OPC in Bartlesville, OK) and Tim Black (from Caney OPC in Caney, Kansas) drove 60 and 80 miles, respectively (one-way) to minister to us in Sunday evening Bible studies. Then in September, we were blessed with our new organizing Pastor, Jim Stevenson (2012 graduate from Greenville Presbyterian Theological Seminary, but previously a ruling elder in two OPC presbyteries). It is such a blessing to be convicted and comforted by sound preaching and teaching and to have every confidence that our family and congregation are being shepherded by real men of God. God be praised.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 31, 2012)

Our Pastor will be out of the pulpit this week, so we will be hearing Ruben preach in the afternoon service. We are blessed with a gifted Pastor also, but I also look forward to the occasional preaching of our brother Ruben.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Dec 31, 2012)

That's cool! I'm glad you appreciate your pastor!


----------



## housta (Dec 31, 2012)

Faithful pastors are truly Christ's gift to His Church, thanks for sharing your encouraging story Greg.


----------



## Zach (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks for sharing, Greg. In the age when so much good teaching is available to us online it is too easy for Christians to forget how wonderful a blessing the teaching and the teachers in our local churches are from The Lord. I am thankful that the PuritanBoard is so full of people of love their pastors and love their churches.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 1, 2013)

I have had the privilege of hearing both Ruben and Dr. Alan Strange Preach multiple times. We have some of the best in the Mid West. Praise God!


----------

